# WTB- Left Hand Benelli M2 12 and 20



## K Man (Jul 29, 2014)

Looking for a left hand Benelli M2 in 12 and 20. If you have one or both you'd like to sell, let me know. Would be willing to buy or have a new style A5 12 gauge to trade +/- cash, Akron, OH. Pics of the A5 posted.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------

